# Alternative thermacell fuel



## merc123 (Oct 15, 2008)

After searching the cosmetics for a few hours and moms dragging their little girls outta the section, I finally found the thermacell fuel that has been discussed on another thread.  It was with the hair driers.  

It is Conair's portable hair curler fuel, with really small Thermacell replacement something or other under it.  

Here's a pic so you get an idea.  I couldn't find any in the local wal-mart and found it at the Canton one on my way home from work.  It was about $5.46 for the two of them.  I bought another refill/replacement cartridge for $6.88 with one butane and 3 pads.


----------



## Lloyd72 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok so i suppose these last just as long as standarded replacements? anyone used these yet?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 16, 2008)

cool,least we know what to look for now.seems I run out of fuel long before I run out of pads


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Merc, now I know what to look for. 
I'm glad I'm not the only one getting weird looks in the Wally World cosmetics aisle.


----------



## timetohunt (Oct 16, 2008)

If you look on the back of the cardboard you will see they are made by THERMOCELL so I assume they will work fine.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Oct 16, 2008)

They work fine, I have used them for the past two seasons.


----------



## packrat (Oct 16, 2008)

*Yep*

THEY WORK FINE, AND ANOTHER TIGHTWAD TRICK IS TO CUT THE SCENT PADS IN HALF LONGWAYS. THAT WAY YOU HAVE 2 AND THEY ARE JUST AS EFFECTIVE.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 16, 2008)

packrat said:


> THEY WORK FINE, AND ANOTHER TIGHTWAD TRICK IS TO CUT THE SCENT PADS IN HALF LONGWAYS. THAT WAY YOU HAVE 2 AND THEY ARE JUST AS EFFECTIVE.



hadn't thought of that


----------



## dutchman (Oct 16, 2008)

packrat said:


> THEY WORK FINE, AND ANOTHER TIGHTWAD TRICK IS TO CUT THE SCENT PADS IN HALF LONGWAYS. THAT WAY YOU HAVE 2 AND THEY ARE JUST AS EFFECTIVE.



I need to get to cutting!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 16, 2008)

Lloyd72 said:


> Ok so i suppose these last just as long as standarded replacements? anyone used these yet?



yep they work fine.  I finally found them last week and burned through a couple


----------



## Doyle (Oct 16, 2008)

I've got the opposite problem.  I've got a half dozen or so butane cartridges but I'm almost out of pads.  Nobody sells just the pads by themselves.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 16, 2008)

Doyle said:


> I've got the opposite problem.  I've got a half dozen or so butane cartridges but I'm almost out of pads.  Nobody sells just the pads by themselves.



I got the same problem, there ought to be something you can soak the old pads in and reuse them?


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 16, 2008)

packrat said:


> THEY WORK FINE, AND ANOTHER TIGHTWAD TRICK IS TO CUT THE SCENT PADS IN HALF LONGWAYS. THAT WAY YOU HAVE 2 AND THEY ARE JUST AS EFFECTIVE.



I think I'll try that, great idea!


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info, that will be a money saver for sure.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 16, 2008)

bilgerat said:


> I got the same problem, there ought to be something you can soak the old pads in and reuse them?



I use ether. Seems to work pretty well for me.


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Oct 16, 2008)

I took Public Land Prowler's advice from another thread and refilled my empty Thermacell butane cartridges. It is easy and much cheaper than buying them . You will have to buy some of the combo packs (only way to get the pads), but it cuts down on cost when you have to buy just the cartridges. I use the Thermascent as well, so I end up using more cartridges than I do pads.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 17, 2008)

Eyeluv2hunt said:


> I took Public Land Prowler's advice from another thread and refilled my empty Thermacell butane cartridges. It is easy and much cheaper than buying them . You will have to buy some of the combo packs (only way to get the pads), but it cuts down on cost when you have to buy just the cartridges. I use the Thermascent as well, so I end up using more cartridges than I do pads.



How do you refill them?


----------



## BuckinFish (Oct 17, 2008)

thanks fellas money saver right there


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Oct 17, 2008)

greers57 said:


> How do you refill them?



Post # 23

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=243245


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 19, 2008)

squirreldoghunter said:


> Post # 23
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=243245



That's great thanks.


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 21, 2008)

Doyle said:


> I've got the opposite problem.  I've got a half dozen or so butane cartridges but I'm almost out of pads.  Nobody sells just the pads by themselves.



I emailed Themocell a while back and they said I could buy them straight from the company.  Here was the reply email:


Thanks for the e-mail.

You can purchase mats by themselves ($1.50/each) by calling us toll-free at 1-877-753-3837.





Best Regards,



Josh Schawbel

The Schawbel Corporation

100 Crosby Drive

Bedford, MA 01730

e-mail: schawbel@thermacell.net

tel. 781-541-6900

fax. 781-541-6007

BTW, the conair/thermocell fuel works fine.  I've been using them for a few years now.


----------



## Losers (Oct 21, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> cool,least we know what to look for now.seems I run out of fuel long before I run out of pads


  Thats what she said ......Sorry couldn't resist.
Good advice


----------



## Doyle (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks beginnersluck.  I'm going to put in an order tomorrow.


----------



## merc123 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good deal!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 11, 2009)

question though anyone found a cheap place just for the pads


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 12, 2009)

I normally by the conair butane also...went to walmart tonight and they didn't have it any more?


----------



## nx95240 (Sep 12, 2009)

i will look sunday for some.. thanks


----------



## hunter44a (Sep 14, 2009)

try walgreens. they usually have em.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Sep 14, 2009)

*old pads*



bilgerat said:


> I got the same problem, there ought to be something you can soak the old pads in and reuse them?



U can use cover scent to soak em in. When the skeeters get gone u can use the pads soaked in cover scent. The heat makes the cover scent work better. I hear the attractor scents work good like that too.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 14, 2009)

I bought a bulk load (25) of fuel on Ebay for $15.. Soak the pads in a baggie with Off liquid. Works fine and don't have to buy any pads.
JJHMO RW


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 3, 2009)

boys dont buy any more pads or butane.  you can refill the empty bottles. pull the brass plug out, use a heavy needle and punch a hole in the top where the plug came out of, put brass back in and use a butane cylinder that has different size adaptors, cut a "v" notch it the tip. this lets the presure equalize then fill it 3/4 full.  as for the pads get some repel that has permanone in it. spray them till they cant hold any more put in a baggie and let them soak in.  then use them just like the store bought.  you can put doe pee, or '69, im using code blue.  get a little wire and place pad on top of the grill and use wire or any thing to hold it on. ive tried all of this and it all works.  putting a scent pad on the outside makes it last longer.  set it on the ground out in front of your stand and it will put the scent out for hours.  good hunting and lets save money...lol


----------



## MidwestAddiction (Oct 4, 2009)

does the repel put out a strong alarming odor though?


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 5, 2009)

it sort of smells like pine resin, or turpentine.  been using it for years on my cloths, have killed a lot of deer.  had several very close.  it dont smell like your deep woods off.  im taking mine to di-lane this week, ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 14, 2009)

It doesn't really matter what it smells like.  The heated scent rises above your own scent stream, so if he smells the pad, he smells you.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 15, 2009)

used to buy them but none of the walmarts around here have them now...i went and got some butane and going to try and refill mine today


----------



## fourwinds (Oct 15, 2009)

You can buy compressed cardboard at Michael's arts & crafts and cut it to fit the thermacell. You can also buy certain essential oils such as Lemongrass, or citronella and soak the pad with them. That way you aren't breathing in vaporized insecticide in the treestand. Do a google search for a list of more repellent oils. You can mix and match until you find what works for you.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 12, 2010)

btt


----------

